

How to ask for a raise (2014) - ky3
https://medium.com/@jocelyngoldfein/how-to-ask-for-a-raise-da34ee4ecd5a

======
ky3
This is the only article I know that addresses the biggest stress in
negotiation:

"Too much overt concern with compensation also implies that you don’t trust
the system to reward your merit — which is tantamount to saying that you don’t
trust your boss. And if I’m your boss and you signal to me that you don’t
trust me, then yes, I start to wonder if I can trust you."

